# Docker support for alt-libc containers



## Andrew Pennebaker (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm excited to see that Docker for FreeBSD hosts can run FreeBSD and GNU Linux containers! Could we add support to Docker for alternate libc containers? Sadly, the alpine (musl) and busybox:uclibc containers fail in Docker for FreeBSD:

$ docker run library/alpine echo "Hello World"
ELF binary type "0" not known.

$ docker run library/busybox:uclibc echo "Hello World"
ELF binary type "0" not known.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 17, 2017)

Thread 55632/#post-315979


----------

